# Strongest hooks?



## archman (Apr 30, 2004)

What ice jigs do you think have the strongest hooks? I want to use them for steelhead fishing. I read an article that a lot of people use them because they have stronger hooks than regular jigheads.


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Check out Jammin' jigs. They have some great steelhead jigs that I have used while ice fishing. Their link in on the hard water front page. They have just what you ask for.


----------



## archman (Apr 30, 2004)

Thanks Dale. Would you say that all of their jigs have the same strength hooks?


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

hey Joel what style you lookin for? they all seem to be pretty stout. none of the ones i have i would consider to be fine wire hooks for their size.



http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=63531&highlight=jigs


----------



## archman (Apr 30, 2004)

Hey George, I'm mainly looking for something that resembles a normal jighead but has a very strong hook. I am guessing size 6 or 8. I might order a free sample.


----------

